# Young couple considering a move



## calmac26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi
My girlfriend and i are getting marred next month and are bored of living in this rubbish weather in the north of Scotland! I have been travelling to Cyprus for holidays every 2nd year since i was 6. I am now 27. I have spoken to my neighbours daughter (who lives in Cyprus) recently who said that the economy has taken a real downturn in Cyprus just now. However i never got the chance to quiz her and now shes off back home.

Can any of you tell me what the jobs situation is like ( i have a degree in Quantity Surveying although i do not have much experience and my gf has a degree in mental health nursing) and is it worth making the move. Don't really want to move if we are going to be struggling for money all the time

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Also can anyone recommend any website that advertise cyprus jobs specifically (other than this site)

Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a list of places that post jobs from the Sticky thread on this site:

EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job - European Commission

Cyprus Jobs

http://www.cyprusjobswebsite.com/

Quick Jobs in Cyprus

People are struggling in Cyprus and jobs are very hard to come by as there is a lot of competition and generally low wages. A mental health nurse would likely need to speak Greek 

If you are lucky enough to secure something before you arrive that would be best as I wouldn't want you to spend everything to move over then just have to go back broke which many people do unfortunately.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Have a look the various other threads where people having been asking similar questions to you.

The job situation is dire particularly for skilled jobs especially if you don't speak Greek.

In short this is not the place for a young couple to setup with any ambitions careerwise. In fact I would suggest the only patient your wife will get will be her husband!

Struggle on through life where you are and then consider Cyprus when you have some capital and are old farts like us.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Great advice from Pete, it is such a lovely idea especially when you have fallen in love with the place! We have been living the dream for years. We now have a house, with no mortgage, to either sell or rent, some good investments maturing next year and have saved for years to make our dream come true! I'm 49, my hubby is 57, so still in our "prime" ......hold the dream, you will get there!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Have a look the various other threads where people having been asking similar questions to you.
> 
> The job situation is dire particularly for skilled jobs especially if you don't speak Greek.
> 
> ...


As a nearly old fart, I can only agree. But even waiting a few weeks is hard so I can only imagine what waiting for a few years must be like. Good luck in whatever you decide. I suspect the advice of those already in Cyprus is very solid, as I have read of so many younger couples coming out and then having to return.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are currently not in work in the Uk and you have enough savings to see you through for a few months then I would say come over, treat it is a long holiday and see what happens. However if either one of you is in employment currently I would not recommend giving that up in this economic climate.
If you do decide to give it a a go make sure you have enough money put to one side for your airfares home in case you can't find work.
Do not allow yourselves to get into a situation where you have no jobs and no money as you will not get any help from the Cyprus government.


----------

